

Survey: Do small businesses use social networking? - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10374886-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
ucdaz
The problem with social media outlets like twitter and Facebook is that
they're too broad for small businesses to use. For example, ppl don't just go
to Facebook or Twitter to connect with small businesses.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I think you're broadly correct about the broadness, but that does depend on 2
things -

1) The industry, because some promote more consumer engagement than others - I
could see people becoming a Fan of their architect or Following the great
interior designer who did their friends' place because they might do the same
next year.

2) The brand the business wants to develop, because some brands are designed
to be more engaging. I was tempted to use 'a butcher' as a counterpoint to the
example in 1), but then I realised I would probably become a Facebook Fan of
my butcher if he had a page. He remembers our names, always waves when we go
past, etc etc - that works for his business, not all in his industry, so some
social media might work for him and his brand as well.

